# [UNSOLVED]Instalacja KDE - problem z emerge

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Przy instalacji KDE wywala mi taki blad i nie wiem co mam robic  :Sad:  .  Czy to mozliwe, ze poprzednie bledy  mialy na to wplyw? Co do tych poprzednich bledow to po wywaleniu sie i powtornym uruchomieniu(nic nie zmienialem) emerge kde wszystko poszlo, pomimo, ze wczesniej mialo jakies ale.

```

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-3.5.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/kde-3.5.5

>>> Install kde-3.5.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-3.5.5/image/ category kde-base

>>> Completed installing kde-3.5.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-3.5.5/image/

>>> Merging kde-base/kde-3.5.5 to /

>>> kde-base/kde-3.5.5 merged.

>>> Recording kde-base/kde in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5299, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5294, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4771, in action_build

    ldpath_mtimes, autoclean=1)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3345, in unmerge

    slotmap[myslot][localtree.dbapi.cpv_counter(mypkg)]=mypkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4957, in cpv_counter

    return long(self.aux_get(mycpv, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():

```

od raku: sed "s/quote/code/g"Last edited by pawelek on Fri Mar 02, 2007 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yaro

A jaką masz wersję portage? Spróbuj zaktualizować do najnowszej.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> A jakďż˝ masz wersjďż˝ portage? Sprďż˝buj zaktualizowaďż˝ do najnowszej.

 

Z tego co widze, to mam najnowsza wersje portage.

Wydalem polecenie "emerge --sync", zeby sprawdzic, czy mam najnowsze portage i pokazalo mi takie cos:

```

sent 317361 bytes  received 33668004 bytes  23841.01 bytes/sec

total size is 164601118  speedup is 4.84

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: >media-libs/gd-2.0.33 #Zabronienie instalowania pakietu o numerze wersji wyzszej niz 2.0.33

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: >media-libs/gd-2.0.33 #Zabronienie instalowania pakietu o numerze wersji wyzszej niz 2.0.33

```

Wydaje mi sie, ze to w tym punkcie moze byc problem. Czy wystarczy zmienic symlinka z "make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop" na "/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007" i wtedy ten portage bedzie hulac?

I tak przy okazji. o co chodzi z tymi podpowiedzami:

```

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

```

Probowalem czegos szukac, ale nie znalazlem nic ciekawego.

----------

## Yaro

Profil nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Pomijam już fakt, że masz zły wpis w /etc/portage/package.mask, bo to też nie ma wpływu na powyższy błąd  :Wink: . Zrób etc-update.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Profil nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Pomijam już fakt, że masz zły wpis w /etc/portage/package.mask, bo to też nie ma wpływu na powyższy błąd . Zrób etc-update.

 

Co do pliku package.mask to sprawa jest już naprawiona. Okazało się, że komentarze mogą się tylko rozpoczynać od nowej linii, a nie po jakimś wpisie.

Odnośnie etc-update stwierdził: "Nothing left to do".

Czekam na jakieś propozycje odnośnie rozwiązania mojego głównego problemu.

----------

## Yaro

Ten błąd masz tylko przy emergowaniu kde? Bo mi to wygląda na problem z portage. Zapuść revdep-rebuild może coś naprawi.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Ten błąd masz tylko przy emergowaniu kde? Bo mi to wygląda na problem z portage. Zapuść revdep-rebuild może coś naprawi.

 

Co do kde, to nie jest to jedyny pakiet jaki ma takie problemy. Probowalem zainstalowac pythona, gdyz znalazlem na angielskiej czesci tego forum podobny problem, a wlasciwie to chyba taki sam, ale niestety moj angielski nie jest za dobry, wiec nie wszystko zrozumialem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-533383.html?sid=69fd486e74dd7f1b3bc1a171c31a2eb2

Bylo tam miedzy innymi napisane, ze to moze byc problem z pytongiem, wiec sprobowalem zainstalowac, ale niestety taki sam blad sie pojawil.

```

--- !empty dir /usr

 * Linking /usr/bin/python2.4 to /usr/bin/python (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/python2.4 to /usr/bin/python2 (relative)

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.4 ..

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5299, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5294, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4771, in action_build

    ldpath_mtimes, autoclean=1)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3345, in unmerge

    slotmap[myslot][localtree.dbapi.cpv_counter(mypkg)]=mypkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4957, in cpv_counter

    return long(self.aux_get(mycpv, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():

```

Co do "revdep-rebuild" to ponizesz masz odpowiedz.

```

localhost ~ # man revdep-rebuild

No manual entry for revdep-rebuild

localhost ~ # revdep-rebuild

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

```

Znalazlem w necie info, ze ten programik wchodzi w sklad pakietu gentoolkit, no to sprobowalem zainstalowac i taki sam blad wyskoczyl  :Sad:  . Czy to znaczy, ze jedyne co mi pozostalo to reinstalka Gentoo ;( ?

Kilka dni temu mialem spore uszkodzenie filesytemu no i chyba to moze byc przez to spowodowane, ale z drugiej strony instalowalem inne pakiety ktore sa potrzebne przy kde(mysql, lib-y itp) i nie mialem problemow.

----------

## Yaro

Możesz spróbować zassać pythona i zainstalować go ręcznie (tzn. nie za pomocą emerge). Ewentualnie przekopiować potrzebne pliki z livecd.

Co do systemu plików to spróbuj fsck zapuścić na odmountowanej partycji.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Możesz spróbować zassać pythona i zainstalować go ręcznie (tzn. nie za pomocą emerge). Ewentualnie przekopiować potrzebne pliki z livecd.
> 
> 

 

Czy mówiąc o ręcznym instalowaniu to masz na myśli ściągnięcie ze strony producenta oryginalnych źródeł i tradycyjnym zainstalowaniu(configure, make, make install), czy masz na myśli instalowanie wersji gentoo, ale z tego co ja tam(/usr/portage/distfiles) widzę to są tam same patche których szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo wiem jak zainstalować, ale to można znaleźć sobie w necie, więc nie problem.

Druga sprawa. Jeśli zainstaluję to z oryginalnych źródeł to jak to będzie się później odbijało na późniejszych zależnościach przy kolejnych instalacjach używających emerge. Kiedyś próbowałem na Mandrake zainstalować najnowszą wersję KDE ze źródeł i tak musiałem majstrować, że głowa boli, a później prawie wszystko musiałem instalować ze źródeł, bo problemy sprawiały wersje programów zainstalowych ze źródeł których ten rpm nie widział.

Co do skopiowania odpowiednich plików z livecd, to nie bardzo wiem co mógłbym skopiować, więc ten sposób nie wchodzi w grę, no chyba, że powiesz co by trzeba skopiować.

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do systemu plików to spróbuj fsck zapuścić na odmountowanej partycji.

 

Z tym to sobie już poradziłem, ale sporo plików miał uszkodzonych i nie wiem, czy przypadkiem nie trafił na coś czego nie potrafił naprawić i teraz jest jakiś kawałek pliku z którym ma problemy.

----------

## Yaro

Chodziło mi tylko o ściągnięcie źródeł pythona i zainstalowanie w sposób tradycyjny. O patche się narazie nie martw, chodzi tylko o to żeby emerge ruszyło. Jak już to zrobisz to zapuść revdep-rebuild, które sobie doinstaluje co potrzeba.

Później już będziesz mógł kde zainstalować przez emerge. Niestety bez pythona niewiele zdziałasz z emerge, więc to jest jedyny pomysł jaki mam. Jak jest jakiś inny sposób to chętnie się dowiem  :Wink: .

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Chodziło mi tylko o ściągnięcie źródeł pythona i zainstalowanie w sposób tradycyjny. O patche się narazie nie martw, chodzi tylko o to żeby emerge ruszyło. Jak już to zrobisz to zapuść revdep-rebuild, które sobie doinstaluje co potrzeba.
> 
> 

 

Python zainstalowany, ale pojawily sie kolejne bledy  :Sad:  .

Po uruchomieniu tego revdep-rebuild pokazalo mi sie, ze musze zainstalowac iles tam nowych pakietow, bo brakuje mu bibliotek.Pokazalo sie mniej wiecej cos takiego na poczatku:

```

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1

```

Ale biorac pod uwage, ze nie mogl znalezc paczek o takiej konkretnej wersji, wiec sprobowalem wywalic te znaki "=" i numerki oznaczajace numer wersji i jakos poszlo dopoki sie znowu nie pojawily problemy.

```

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1/work/epiphany-2.14.2.1'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-www-client_-_epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1-27624.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/override.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/reversewrapper.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Uruchomilem ta ostatnia linijke ktora usunela wszystkie tymcasowe pliki i sprobowalem zainstalowac te brakujace pakiety przy uzyciu zwyklego emerge bez zadnych opcji. Cos tam poszlo dalej, ale musialem jeszcze zastosowac ta metode kilka razy bo stawalo na kilku innych paczkach, ale teraz juz nie pamietam, czy byly dokladnie takie same komunikaty. W koncu po wielu probach udalo mi sie dojsc do etapu, ze tylko jeden pakiet mi blokuje i juz nie wiem co mozna zrobic, bo juz nic nie skutkuje.

```

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.16.2/work/epiphany-2.16.2'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.16.2/work/epiphany-2.16.2'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-www-client_-_epiphany-2.16.2-27900.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/override.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/reversewrapper.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## Yaro

Zainstaluj tego pythona jeszcze raz za pomocą emerge, już ze wszystkimi patchami. No i spróbuj przekompilować pygtk.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Zainstaluj tego pythona jeszcze raz za pomocą emerge, już ze wszystkimi patchami. No i spróbuj przekompilować pygtk.

 

Nie mam sil juz komentowac tych bledow. Niech za komentarz posluzy wynik dzialania polecenia emerge python

```

Compiling /usr/lib/python2.4/plat-linux2/TYPES.py ...

Listing /usr/lib/python2.4/lib-tk ...

Can't list /usr/lib/python2.4/lib-tk

Listing /usr/lib/python2.4/lib-dynload ...

Listing /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages ...

Listing /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric ...

Listing /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0 ...                                                                 [ ok ] * Byte compiling python modules for python-2.4 .. ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *

 * If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you

 * will need to run:

 *

 * /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * This will automatically rebuild all the python dependent modules

 * to run with python-2.4.

 *

 * Your original Python is still installed and can be accessed via

 * /usr/bin/python2.x.

 *

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5299, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5294, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4771, in action_build

    ldpath_mtimes, autoclean=1)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3345, in unmerge

    slotmap[myslot][localtree.dbapi.cpv_counter(mypkg)]=mypkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4957, in cpv_counter

    return long(self.aux_get(mycpv, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():

```

----------

## Yaro

Niechętnie to piszę ale chyba prościej i szybciej będzie zainstalowac od nowa gentoo, bo widzę, że nieźle masz namieszane. Ja już nie mam pomysłów.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Niechętnie to piszę ale chyba prościej i szybciej będzie zainstalowac od nowa gentoo, bo widzę, że nieźle masz namieszane. Ja już nie mam pomysłów.

 

No coz tak tez myslalem  :Sad:  . Poczekam jeszcze kilka godzin, moze ktos pomoze, a jak nie, to wieczorem zacznie sie reinstalka Gentoo.

----------

## Gabrys

No ale się zainstalował, dopiero przy autocleaning się wywalił. Więc jedziesz teraz jeszcze

emerge portage

i generalnie wtedy

emerge system

i już wtedy powinno zadziałać w miarę

revdep-rebuild.

----------

## pawelek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> No ale się zainstalował, dopiero przy autocleaning się wywalił. Więc jedziesz teraz jeszcze
> 
> emerge portage
> 
> i generalnie wtedy
> ...

 

A wiesz moze co znacza takie komunikaty:

```

>>> Install portage-2.1.2-r9 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r9/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

>>> Completed installing portage-2.1.2-r9 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r9/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man/man1

find: invalid predicate `-L'

find: invalid predicate `-L'

find: invalid predicate `-L'

find: invalid predicate `-L'

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man/man5

```

Na razie jestem na etapie instalowania tego portage, ale prawie we wszystkich pakietach pojawiajaly sie podobne komunikaty, a dokladniej chodzi mi o linijke:

```

find: invalid predicate `-L'

```

Ledwo skonczylem pisac poprzednie zdania, a tu nagle pojawil sie taki wspanialy komunikat  :Sad:  . Mowa o poleceniu emerge portage

```

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc/portage

--- !empty dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /etc

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * In portage-2.1.2, installation actions do not necessarily pull in build time

 * dependencies that are not strictly required.  This behavior is adjustable

 * via the new --with-bdeps option that is documented in the emerge(1) man page.

 * For more information regarding this change, please refer to bug #148870.

 * See NEWS and RELEASE-NOTES for further changes.

 *

 * For help with using portage please consult the Gentoo Handbook

 * at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 *

>>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r9 merged.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5299, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5294, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4761, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3088, in merge

    "clean", [xsplit[0]], ldpath_mtimes, autoclean=1)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3345, in unmerge

    slotmap[myslot][localtree.dbapi.cpv_counter(mypkg)]=mypkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4957, in cpv_counter

    return long(self.aux_get(mycpv, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():

```

----------

## Gabrys

No ja bym strzelał, że błąd w czymś związanych z find i dlatego emerge system się przyda. Może być też gdzieś błąd w drzewie portage (mv /usr/portage /usr/portage_stary ; mkdir /usr/portage ; emerge --sync, jak już coś zacznie powoli działać). A poza tym, to warto zrobić to, o czym mówili poprzednicy, czyli odpalić sobie system z LiveCD, przelecieć wszystkie partycje za pomocą fsck i (wcześniej backupując oczywiście) wszelkie binaria, czyli generalnie /usr/bin /bin /usr/sbin /sbin, może jeszcze /usr/lib. Jak już ustaną dziwne zachowania, to wtedy kiedyś tam na noc zapuszczasz emerge -e world i to by było na tyle  :Smile: .

Acha, tam gdzie pisałem o emerge system, to miałem na myśli emerge -e system.

----------

## pawelek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> No ja bym strzelał, że błąd w czymś związanych z find i dlatego emerge system się przyda. Może być też gdzieś błąd w drzewie portage (mv /usr/portage /usr/portage_stary ; mkdir /usr/portage ; emerge --sync, jak już coś zacznie powoli działać). A poza tym, to warto zrobić to, o czym mówili poprzednicy, czyli odpalić sobie system z LiveCD, przelecieć wszystkie partycje za pomocą fsck i (wcześniej backupując oczywiście) wszelkie binaria, czyli generalnie /usr/bin /bin /usr/sbin /sbin, może jeszcze /usr/lib. Jak już ustaną dziwne zachowania, to wtedy kiedyś tam na noc zapuszczasz emerge -e world i to by było na tyle .
> 
> Acha, tam gdzie pisałem o emerge system, to miałem na myśli emerge -e system.

 

Po zrobienieniu tego emerge --sync pokazalo sie takie cos:

```

localhost Python-2.5 # emerge --sync

--- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

--- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

WARNING: usage of RSYNC_TIMEOUT is deprecated, use PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS instead

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://193.190.198.20/gentoo-portage...

        Welcome to the BELNET public rsync daemon rsync.belnet.be::

```

Mam nadzieje, ze te brakujace informacje(chodzi mi tu glownie o architekture) pobral z jakiegos innego miejsca w systemie(np /etc/make.conf), bo nie chce zeby pobral nie to co trzeba.

A teraz druga sprawa

```

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes/xfwm4-themes-4.2.3.ebuild

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes/xfwm4-themes-4.4.0.ebuild

Number of files: 144980

Number of files transferred: 120881

Total file size: 165074993 bytes

Total transferred file size: 165061673 bytes

Literal data: 165062761 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3398933

Total bytes sent: 2417889

Total bytes received: 78297439

sent 2417889 bytes  received 78297439 bytes  30931.34 bytes/sec

total size is 165074993  speedup is 2.05

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

```

Takie cos sie pojawilo po emerge --sync i chcialem sie upewnic, czy ten emerge nie domaga sie zmiany profilu z make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop" na "/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007".

----------

## Gabrys

 *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   No ja bym strzelał, że błąd w czymś związanych z find i dlatego emerge system się przyda. Może być też gdzieś błąd w drzewie portage (mv /usr/portage /usr/portage_stary ; mkdir /usr/portage ; emerge --sync, jak już coś zacznie powoli działać). A poza tym, to warto zrobić to, o czym mówili poprzednicy, czyli odpalić sobie system z LiveCD, przelecieć wszystkie partycje za pomocą fsck i (wcześniej backupując oczywiście) wszelkie binaria, czyli generalnie /usr/bin /bin /usr/sbin /sbin, może jeszcze /usr/lib. Jak już ustaną dziwne zachowania, to wtedy kiedyś tam na noc zapuszczasz emerge -e world i to by było na tyle .
> 
> Acha, tam gdzie pisałem o emerge system, to miałem na myśli emerge -e system. 
> 
> Po zrobienieniu tego emerge --sync pokazalo sie takie cos:
> ...

 

Nie domaga się. 1Q-2007, to zmiany w systemie Gentoo zrobione w pierwszym kwartale 2007 roku. Przez takie właśnie poprawki stosowane na żywym systemie, mamy zawsze najnowszy system i nie trzeba co kwartał od zera go instalować.

----------

## kneczaj

Jaki masz filesystem, że takie cuda ci się dzieją ?? ja miałem kiedyś JFS i podobnie było, nie polecam go.

Jak masz JFS to radzę go zmienić na coś innego, bo prędzej czy później drugi raz tego doświadczysz.

----------

## pawelek

Co do filesystemu, to mam wszedzie ext3, a co do pozostalych problemow to zamieszczam wynik dzialania programow ponizej.

Wynik polecenia revdep-rebuld

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1/work/epiphany-2.14.2.1'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1/work/epiphany-2.14.2.1'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-www-client_-_epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1-17191.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/override.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/reversewrapper.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Stwierdzajac, ze ten pygtk ma jakies problemy, wiec sprobowalem zrobic emerge --unmerge pygtk, a nastepnie emerge pygtk i o to co mi pokazal probujac zainstalowac

```

--- /usr/include/pygtk-2.0/

>>> /usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygtk/

>>> /usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygtk/pygtk.h

 * Byte compiling python modules for python-2.4 .. ...                                                               [ ok ]>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3 merged.

>>> Recording dev-python/pygtk in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5299, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5294, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4771, in action_build

    ldpath_mtimes, autoclean=1)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3345, in unmerge

    slotmap[myslot][localtree.dbapi.cpv_counter(mypkg)]=mypkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4957, in cpv_counter

    return long(self.aux_get(mycpv, ["COUNTER"])[0])

ValueError: invalid literal for long():

```

Z proby na probe stwierdzam coraz bardziej, ze bez pzeinstalowania gentoo sie chyba nie obejdzie.

----------

## Gabrys

A próbowałeś przekopiować te binarki? No i czy to co pokazujesz odnośnie pygtk, to jest całość, czy tylko kilka ostatnich linijek, bo z tego co widzę, to to się wysypuje dopiero PO zainstalowaniu a w trakcie jakichś czynności po-instalacyjnych.

----------

## pawelek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś przekopiować te binarki? No i czy to co pokazujesz odnośnie pygtk, to jest całość, czy tylko kilka ostatnich linijek, bo z tego co widzę, to to się wysypuje dopiero PO zainstalowaniu a w trakcie jakichś czynności po-instalacyjnych.

 

Co do fsck, to bylo to juz sprawdzone na samym poczatku jak sie wywalil i wszystko naprawil, ale dzisiaj takze wszystko sprawdzilem i nic nie znalazl.

Co do tego pygtk, to wrzucalem tylko kilka ostatnich linijek, bo chyba nie ma sensu tutaj wrzucac kilkuset nic nie znaczacych linijek.

----------

## pawelek

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc, ale nie mam sil, ani czasu na dalsze  bawienie sie w naprawe gentoo.

Za kilka minut zrobie format i instalka poleci od nowa.

----------

